# Best "task killer"



## jsnines (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guy, I just installed a Heinz ROM and I was just wondering what this community considered to be the best "task killer" I put this in quotes so you know im looking for something like advanced task killer, but I want to know if there is a better app


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What are you wanting to use a "task killer" like ATK for?

I'll tell you now that 95% of the answers to that question are based on ignorance and the follow-up statement to your question in those 95% cases is that "You should NOT be doing that!". Long story short, don't use task killers. For more information, google why and you'll fine quite a few short and lengthy explanations. There are those 5% scenarios that are the exception, but generally, "You should NOT be doing that!".


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> What are you wanting to use a "task killer" like ATK for?
> 
> I'll tell you now that 95% of the answers to that question are based on ignorance and the follow-up statement to your question in those 95% cases is that "You should NOT be doing that!". Long story short, don't use task killers. For more information, google why and you'll fine quite a few short and lengthy explanations. There are those 5% scenarios that are the exception, but generally, "You should NOT be doing that!".


This

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> What are you wanting to use a "task killer" like ATK for?
> 
> I'll tell you now that 95% of the answers to that question are based on ignorance and the follow-up statement to your question in those 95% cases is that "You should NOT be doing that!". Long story short, don't use task killers. For more information, google why and you'll fine quite a few short and lengthy explanations. There are those 5% scenarios that are the exception, but generally, "You should NOT be doing that!".


For those 5% scenarios I use a feature in cm7 that lets you hold the back button & kill the app. I love it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> For those 5% scenarios I use a feature in cm7 that lets you hold the back button & kill the app. I love it.


Hey, me too! (well, the feature is in most AOSP-based ROMs - I run OMFGB).


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish it was in vanilla GB. I just use the manage apps option though. Just as good. Although most of the time the apps are cached and not active so there's not really anything to kill.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

best task killer is none...lol although i do keep task panel just to kill apps that are f'ing up


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> best task killer is none...lol although i do keep task panel just to kill apps that are f'ing up


Agreed. They are no good Ana should be only used for that purpose.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

Advanced is the best. phone starts lagging then fire it up and tap close. done deal.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Apart from the obvious reasons of Task Killers being unnecessary, there are a couple monitor / manager apps. SystemPanel and Watchdog are good. Both are similar but with Watchdog you can set a threshold of activity that can alert you to a runaway app as opposed to realizing after a while that something is amiss and looking in SystemPanel / killing.

They are task killers but have more useful features.

Sent from muh Supersonic


----------

